# contents insurance



## Amanda68 (Jul 18, 2016)

Help needed - we are driving to zante with our van and trailer and looking for insurance for the contents of our trailer - no success! nobody in the UK will cover the contents as we have packed it ourselves and not having a company to take it over. has anybody in the forum / group managed to get their contents insured for their move?
going round in circles


----------

